# Router recommendations



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My router is probably 12 years or older. So Im looking to get a new one.
Needs to cover about 1200sq ft. I would also like to be able to run wireless
cams.
Any recommendations?

TIA


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> My router is probably 12 years or older. So Im looking to get a new one.
> Needs to cover about 1200sq ft. I would also like to be able to run wireless
> cams.
> Any recommendations?
> ...


A 1200 sq ft circle is only about 40 feet across, so you only need to provide service to within 20 feet of the router to cover 1200 sq ft. Any router can do that. Even wireless G routers are said to be good for 100 feet indoors. The more modern wireless N routers are said to be good for 160 feet indoors, so you'll get even more distance.

Perhaps you could clarify your needs so I could be more specific.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Perhaps you could clarify your needs so I could be more specific.


I just want one that can handle multiple wireless devices, computers, cameras.
No gaming. In a house that approx. 1200 sq ft.
Say 2 computers, 2 kindles, 2-3 wireless cameras.

Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> I just want one that can handle multiple wireless devices, computers, cameras.
> No gaming. In a house that approx. 1200 sq ft.
> Say 2 computers, 2 kindles, 2-3 wireless cameras.
> 
> Thanks!


A 1200 sq ft house is probably more like 50 to 60 feet long, at the most. Again, distance is not an issue. There is not an issue with the number of wireless devices to be serviced either.

As far as a recommendation, any brand or model of Wireless G or Wireless N router will do fine. But I happen to be partial to Netgear hardware because it's easy to configure and seems to last a long time. Netgear routers don't have to be expensive either. Here is a perfectly good Netgear Wireless N router for $11.95 with free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Netgear-Wireless-N-150-Router-WNR1000-4-port-WNR1000-Tested-/171136656935?pt=COMP_EN_Routers&hash=item27d88a2627

That should more than meet your needs.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Nevada!!

What do the letters B,N,G stand for?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

B, G, and N are essentially updated hardware specs for the overarching 802.11 protocol. To keep things simple, pretend that B is oldest/slowest, G was the norm up until 2-3 years ago, and N is the latest. You need to see what your devices are capable of. Most N routers still support G, but you should verify.

Please note that you MUST consider not just the distance but also the obscurations. 40' open air is nothing, but if you have to go through 4 walls, your effective distance goes down. If you put a washer/dryer in there whose electric motor is kicking out EMI, it'll further reduce your distance.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you AdmiralD7S!!

Im trying to use a wireless cam & it wont work wireless. I think its cause my routers so old. 
I was at Walmart with a friend the other day. She was picking up a router. I noticed on the boxes the routers showed how many rooms they would cover.

So that's what/why I was wondering. I think Im going to need an N for my wireless cam.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> So that's what/why I was wondering. I think Im going to need an N for my wireless cam.


Actually, all Wireless N devices are backward compatible to Wireless G. But you'll get better distance and data rates with Wireless N.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

From what Ive been reading B is past generation devices. G is current devices. N is future(ish) devices. At least that's what I got out of it.

Im thinking of a lynksys BNG just to cover all my basis. Plus my last one is a lynksys & has run & held up like a champ.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> From what Ive been reading B is past generation devices. G is current devices. N is future(ish) devices. At least that's what I got out of it.
> 
> Im thinking of a lynksys BNG just to cover all my basis. Plus my last one is a lynksys & has run & held up like a champ.


Linksys is good hardware too. It's made by Cisco. But you can't beat a Netgear Wireless N for $12 delivered. If you buy a Wireless N router locally you'll pay at least $40.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know. The one Im looking at is $80. Im going to have to think on this. I might have installed the cam software wrong too. I might just try the Netgear for $12.

Thank you Nevada & Admiral D7S!


----------

